# lost money in atm



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi. I did something stupid, and I think that I ordered a large sum of money from an ATM, but I forgot to pick it up. The bank claims that the money was not returned to the machine, so it was likely taken by someone. I can't find the money on me, and I really do not remember picking it up but I also do not remember anyone behind me. The bank told me to report it to the police. I did go start the notification with them. They will send me a form to take to the bank, if I want to push this further

Can the policy really do anything about this? I am in a town of like 100k people, and really do think someone would have just taken it. I moved to another machine right after, and no one said anything to me about it. This is Sparkasse, if that matters.

Is it really worth going to police on this?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Chances are, the police can't find your money for you, nor can they find the perpetrators. However, if you honestly believe that the money was taken from you, you may very well need that police report to take things any further - whether with your insurance or with the bank or the credit card company.

I'm not sure exactly what you're saying happened here. How do you "order" money from an ATM? Normally if you are getting cash, it just spits it out and there is no returning later to "pick it up." But maybe I'm just missing something. If this "theft" is due to your misunderstanding of how the ATM works, the police most likely won't file a report and you'll be just SOL. But if there is a "crime" here, you'll need a police report number to take it any further.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

